# Just ordered a Canon 550D, what now?



## ernestoc33 (Mar 12, 2012)

After weeks of debating and careful consideration I finally ordered my new DSLR. I ordered the Canon T3i/550D to replace my old Sony A330.
I've never owned a Canon before, where do I go from here? I mean how do I get the most out of my new Canon?

It should get to my house Friday so I wan't to hit the ground running after being with out a camera for what seems like the longest month of my life lol.


----------



## Overread (Mar 12, 2012)

All you can do right now is wait mostly. You can brush up on the basics of technical theory online and with your A330 and you can read the camera manual online (it should be somewhere in the support/downloads area of the Canon website). After that you can't do all that much cause you don't have the camera


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 12, 2012)

Overread said:


> All you can do right now is wait mostly. You can brush up on the basics of technical theory online and with your A330 and you can read the camera manual online (it should be somewhere in the support/downloads area of the Canon website). After that you can't do all that much cause you don't have the camera


 
I sent both my 35mm and a330 and all lenses and accessories to Adorama for trade in. I'm still waiting on that and I'm still camera-less. Its really hard not being able to take any pictures at all.


----------



## Overread (Mar 12, 2012)

Why are you using two separate accounts?


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 12, 2012)

Overread said:


> Why are you using two separate accounts?


 
Yeah I am. I posted on my phone with my old login. I changed it to match my smugmug URL and forgot to change the user name, sorry for the confusion.


----------

